# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Μοντέλα χειροποίητων παραδοσιακών ξύλινων σκαφών

## gnbellas

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται να δουν τις κατασκευες μου ή ακομα και να αποκτησουν μοντέλα χειροποίητων παραδοσιακών ξύλινων σκαφών ας μπουν στο παρακατω site 
*http://sites.google.com/site/naftomodelismos/ .* (καντε κλικ στο 'Διαθεσιμα μοντελα').

Τα σκάφη είναι τελείως χειροποίητα και έχουν κατασκευαστεί με την παραδοσιακή μέθοδο των καραβομαραγκών.
Γιά τα σταβόξυλα, το πέτσωμα και την κουβέρτα έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αφρικανική ξυλεία τύπου abura. Γιά τις κουπαστές, τα ιστία και τις υπερκατασκευές έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ξυλεία irocco. Οι γάστρες έχουν επενδυθεί με ένα χέρι υαλοβάμβακα και πολυεστέρα προς αποφυγήν σκασιμάτων στο πέτσωμα με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Οι αρμοι στο κατάστρωμα είνια με μαύρο silcaflex. Ο χρωματισμός έχει γίνει με ακρυλικά χρώματα. 

Τα μοντελα διατιθενται προς πωληση.
*
Επικοινωνια: gnbellas@yahoo.gr και 6937142084
* 
Δεκτες και παρατηρησεις πανω στα μοντελα.

Ευχαριστω

----------

